# UKBA didn't return all my documents



## canadianfiancee (Jan 14, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I recently received my passport back today, with my visa, after applying for a marriage visitor visa. I realized that the UKBA NY Office did not return all my documents, including:

- My cover letter, which stated why i'm applying for a Marriage visitor visa as opposed to a fiancee visa, alongside my intention to apply for a spousal visa after
- A supporting letter from my fiance
- An outline of my travel history for the past 10 years
- Certificate of employment from my employer
- Payslips
- Bank statements
- Letters from a friend and future father-in-law confirming i'm staying in their homes during my stay
- A notarized declaration of my single status
- A letter from the minister officiating our wedding
- Email conversations between myself and the organist for the wedding
- Email conversations between myself and the wedding planner
- Email conversations between myself and the cake consultant
- Invoice from my make-up artist 
- A scanned copy of the contract between myself the reception venue

I am getting a little worried here, as I don't know why they kept all these documents! However, they did return my previous passports, original invoice for the wedding reception and the original invoice for my wedding dress. 

Any help would be appreciated! I just don't understand why they didn't return it. Are they keeping it for future purposes?

Thanks,
Canadianfiancee


----------



## tbear967 (Apr 11, 2013)

First- CONGRATS!

Did you send copies?
It is my understanding if you don't they keep items.
I just received my spouse visa less than an hour ago...
I'm missing a section of documents and I did send copies as well.

Anyone know how to get them back?


----------



## canadianfiancee (Jan 14, 2013)

Hy, no some of them, those referring to employment, finances and accommodation are originals. Also the statutory declaration of single status is original! Is there a reason why they keep them? 

Also, congratulations to you too! You must be so pleased!


----------



## tbear967 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you.... I'm thrilled 

They kept an entire section of mine and the copies too.
One of the things I really wanted back for the next visa.
I don't know if it is worth asking (or even if there is a way)


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

canadianfiancee said:


> Hy, no some of them, those referring to employment, finances and accommodation are originals. Also the statutory declaration of single status is original! Is there a reason why they keep them?
> 
> Also, congratulations to you too! You must be so pleased!


All of the documents that you send in go into a file in your name and are retained by the UKBA for future reference. It is their right to keep them... after all, you are applying to come and live/work/study in the UK and not unlike sending in transcripts/essays/recommendation letters etc with a university application, the documentation that you send in is in support of your case... everyone who applies for entry into the UK has a dossier about them created, regardless of whether one is approved or not. 

If you had sent in copies (as is recommended here and in various sections of the UKBA website) you would have received the following originals back: 

- Certificate of employment from my employer
- Payslips
- Bank statements

and if you had sent in copies with the originals and hadn't received the originals back (bank statements, pay slips, Mortgage etc), then you can contact the UKBA and ask for them back by using the Country Selector function to find the applicant's home country and then clicking on the "Contact Us" button and sending a message.


----------

